# Horizontal Lines On Photos Taken Using Liveview on Canon 6D



## jon_charron (Mar 29, 2013)

I feel like an idiot asking this. It seems like I should be able to figure this out on my own, since I'm a long time Canon user, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why I am getting two horizontal lines, like video safe lines, embedded into the photo at the top and bottom. 

They are not there when I use the viewfinder, which is why I haven' noticed until now. I never use liveview, but I turned it on to let my teenage son take a few snaps out the passenger window and when we played them back, the lines were there. Several test shots later revealed the same result, and I cannot find a way to remove them.

While we're at it, can anyone tell me how to enable hi and lo mode? I can't to ISO 50 for landscape shots. Gonna dig into the CD-ROM manual shortly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2013)

You may have a different aspect ratio turned on. pg 188 of your manual


----------



## jon_charron (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah. That was it. What threw me was that in 16:9 aspect ratio the lines only appeared when shooting using liveview. I tried the other two, didn't use 3:2, and the lines looked more like something was wrong. When you compose in 16:9 before taking the shot, the lines are not there. The view is just cropped. After you take the shot, the full image appears with the grey lines. That totally threw me.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 29, 2013)

jon_charron said:



> I feel like an idiot asking this. It seems like I should be able to figure this out on my own, since I'm a long time Canon user,


With the incredible amount of features available on today's DSLR its not always easy to remember everything. Glad you got your answer.


----------



## eobrien (Jan 27, 2014)

Another possible cause... Are you sure you were in LiveView for the Camera mode and not Movie mode. (I was making this mistake and getting the same error.). LiveView in Camera mode is turned on by *only* pressing the Start/Stop button. If you turn the switch into Movie mode, you also get a form of LiveView (that saves the image when you trigger the shutter), but it is cropped for the aspect ratio of your movies.

You can remove those lines from RAW versions of an image, after it has been shot. Just use Canon's "Digital Photo Professional" program (included with your 6D) and modify the aspect ratio.


----------



## fbpro73 (Feb 10, 2014)

go to MENU try to find Aspect ratio then choose 3:2


----------



## crashpc (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello. Even after years, I found it useful. Or Google did. Got my EOS M today, and couldn´t get rid of those horizontal tripes in the image preview.
Thanks!


----------

